# Some Romanian expletives



## dodgeydude24

Hi one and all, I am new here and would like some help. 
I am an aspiring writer, and a book I am writing at the moment has a Romanian woman in the central role. She can speak other languages, but in certain sitiuations she will fall back to her mother language. And so I would love some help with some Romanian expletives. For example, if you hit you thumb with a hammer what would you say. Another example, if you were in the throes of passion, what word would you use to express your pleasure at the appropriate time.
Another example, if someone had betrayed you or was threatening you, and you wanted to mutter something under your breath, or you wanted
to call them a name, what word or words would you use. Another example, if you were walking along and someone poked you in the ribs from behind and surpised you, what word or words would you use if you are surprised in a good happy way, but also what would you say if you were surprised in a bad way, like if someone grabs your bag or tried to steal something from you, what word would you shout in surprise.
Also, what would you say to your lover tenderly while lying in bed, stroking their face lovingly. Like, "my love" or "my darling" or something along those lines.


If someone could respond with the Romanian words and also their meaning in English, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## Reef Archer

Hello, DodgeyDude24!
Welcome to the forum.

I, for one, love to use expletives. Most Romanians do and the variety is simply astounding.
However, even though the rules of this forum do not forbid mentioning swearwords, you should take a look over those rules in order to prevent your topics being deleted (one question at a time, stuff like that).

Looking forward to helping you 
But please go over the rules first.


----------



## dodgeydude24

Reef Archer said:


> Hello, DodgeyDude24!
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I, for one, love to use expletives. Most Romanians do and the variety is simply astounding.
> However, even though the rules of this forum do not forbid mentioning swearwords, you should take a look over those rules in order to prevent your topics being deleted (one question at a time, stuff like that).
> 
> Looking forward to helping you
> But please go over the rules first.



I was not asking for any rude swear words perse, just some colourful expressions.


----------



## Reef Archer

Yes, but things could get pretty colorful.
And we still have to discuss one instance at a time


----------



## dodgeydude24

Like I said, I am not asking for any swear words. So use your own discretion.
So can I only ask for one translation per thread, that could take some time?


----------



## farscape

Many of the things you're asking for have been posted on the forum - shouldn't be too difficult to search for them. Send me a PM if you need more info.

Later,


----------

